# Another Peacock pic.



## Flatdog (Sep 7, 2007)

By request,here's another pic of that 8 lbr.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

beautiful, what'd ya get him on, bait or artie?


----------



## Flatdog (Sep 7, 2007)

Jerkbait.Let me tell you he ran me around the weeds and I lost him,only to re-hook him half hour later!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome photo. He looks prehistoric like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

kewl.  Gotta get back down and try them again. Bhass on roids.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

looks like a PIT BULL 

nice fish!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> looks like a PIT BULL
> 
> nice fish!!


Why, cause it ate his hand? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> > looks like a PIT BULL
> >
> > nice fish!!
> 
> ...



lol. i would love to catch one of those. How far south do I need to go? All the way to Miami? Anyway, that is a pretty fish and very mean looking.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

there's plenty of them in the northern broward county/pompano area. I think they've settled in pretty good out west of there in the coral springs area too. The south Miami area is generally better for the larger ones because they were introduced there first. But 5+lb'rs are pretty common anywhere you find them now.


----------

